# Any ideas on how to stop Sienna chasing her tail?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't mind so much, but it is an attention getting behavior and she has started pulling out her tail feathers! She gets all wound up grabbing it and then won't let go LOL. Many times she has pulled a group of feathers out and chews them up and swallows. :doh: I want to stop this habit!! We have used Bitter Apple, which stops the behavior eventually, but I would like her to stop "starting" it.

Then there are the times she screws herself into the ground!:


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

great question!!! Boomer is doing this as well and he gets so fixated on it no matter what we do he wont stop! i would love to hear some feedback as well from people who have had to go through this! :wave:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I read somewhere it could become an obsession, so I discouraged it by giving them something GREAT to do.. like chew oo a filled Kong, etc. Rusty never does it now and Penny might try once every month or so.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

jnmarr, I have heard the same thing about being an obsession and it is something you want to stop.

For Jules, when he starts this, I slap the wall or window ledge hard, loud noise to refocus his attention, and praise when he stops. I have noticed he does it less often now and is starting to stop when I say stop also.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

haha i can't really help you on that one because i have taught Layla how to chase her tail on command. Yes, I have actually taught my dog a trick that makes her look stupid! :

I guess you could try the money in a can method. Put coins in a pop can, put tape over the top and shake the can when she chases her tail. For most dogs, especially goldens because they are so soft, it will discourage the behavior by startling her.

Good luck!

Emily


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

teach your dog the 'leave it' command. Once your dog has it down it can be used on ANYTHING. from a toy, to food, to another dog, to...well her own tail!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never seen a dog with a long tail do this, now my terrier in his younger years would chase his tail to death until he got it.
Really no advise from me I guess


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama will chase his tail round and round in a circle till he falls but never chews on it like that. But he did chew on it when he had a staff infection. You might check her skin to see if she has any dry skin.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz liked to play with his tail as a pup. I put it on cue and now he, too, will chase his tail when I ask him to. He sometimes does it just to entertain himself and I ignore it. If you think it's becomming an OCD behavior or you just don't like it, simply interrupt it each time he starts.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow used to chase her tail alot as a pup, just chasing not chewing. She started rreally chasing her tail a few months ago and chewing the base of it. Took her yto the vets and she needed her anal glands emptied. Now she will still chase it sometimes but I watch out for any chewing.


----------

